# IOS '09 spring show



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2009)

Illinois Orchid Society is having their spring show this weekend. I didn't get many pics, but here's a few. Leo figured out how to get my camera off auto white balance & my photos improved a lot but then I was told I couldn't use a tripod! 
Tricholipia Charles








Cym. traceyanum, a nice impressive plant




Drac. chimaera




Kovachi x longifolium, even though the petals twist, I like this one better than those with straight droppy petals.




I clerked for the first time! It was fun, I'll do it again! I was on a team with Ernie, Herman (Oak Hill Gardens) & John from WI, a catt person if I remember. I also sat in on the AOS judging, which takes some patience! Besides Tom's 4 awards, there were 2 Phrag Alfredo ____ (kov x's) & a trichoglottis got a CBM. 
The small haul -
Ernie brought me a roth & dunkel.
Ecuagenera - Trisetella hoerjeri & masd. caudata.
Natt's - Psychopsis Mendenhall 'Yellow Butterfly' in spike!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2009)

Great job Rose!!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 22, 2009)

cool!
i like clerking a lot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice taste.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx for sharing. Clerking can be fun and educational. Phrag Alfredo Manrique. What was the logic behind not letting you use the tripod, was it that crowded?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2009)

It wasn't that crowded, there were several of us & yes they were afraid we were going to trip people up. It's sad when one doesn't have to watch where they're walking!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2009)

At the Edmonton show in February, tripods were only supposed to be used for a few hours on Sunday. However, I still saw people using them on the Saturday when I was there. I actually saw one lady stumble over a bag of photography equipment, but not an actual tripod. With the crowds that were at the show, I can understand why they didn't want lots of tripods, but I think people like me with a digital camera were actually an annoyance as well to some people who just wanted to gawk at that flowers and not have anyone in their way. I got a few evil looks from people when I was snapping away.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

It is easy to get distracted at orchid shows!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

It is easy to get distracted, I agree but it's also easy to get distracted when you're driving too! We still need to pay attention & watch where we're going, it's a two way street! 
I can't tell you how many times I've attempted to take a pic & if you leave enough room between you & the ropes, people will walk into that little space & then stand there right in front of you! It's amazing I have as much hair as I do!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Rose, it was great seeing you again at the IOS show. For years the IOS show would be open for photographers with tripods from 9 to 10 am on SAT and 7 am to 10 am on SUN. Some years (especially like in 2002 and 1997) we'd get thousands of people in the exhibit hall, and then the tripod is a real issue. Saturday was not crowded, I don't see why they complained, except that has been a standing tradition for 25+ years. 

I like your pictures, in case anyone was wondering the Trichopillia really was about that red. Very Neat.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

In case anyone was wondering, the Pk x longifolium is really doing the Meatwad dance!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hi Rose, it was great seeing you again at the IOS show. For years the IOS show would be open for photographers with tripods from 9 to 10 am on SAT and 7 am to 10 am on SUN. Some years (especially like in 2002 and 1997) we'd get thousands of people in the exhibit hall, and then the tripod is a real issue. Saturday was not crowded, I don't see why they complained, except that has been a standing tradition for 25+ years.
> 
> I like your pictures, in case anyone was wondering the Trichopillia really was about that red. Very Neat.



Always a pleasure seeing you Leo! So where's your pics? In the past I've come down early on Sun. mornings when they have the photographers only time period but because I live an hour away, I can't justify putting the miles on a 10yr.old car, nor spending the $$$ on gas! My husband has a little point & shoot, I may have to give that a try!
I LOVED that trichopillia, that plant was rather compact I thought too! :drool: I'd give one of those a try in a second!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 23, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Always a pleasure seeing you Leo! So where's your pics? In the past I've come down early on Sun. mornings when they have the photographers only time period but because I live an hour away, I can't justify putting the miles on a 10yr.old car, nor spending the $$$ on gas! My husband has a little point & shoot, I may have to give that a try!
> I LOVED that trichopillia, that plant was rather compact I thought too! :drool: I'd give one of those a try in a second!



I know what you mean about the trip - I'm 40 minutes due north & a little east of the botanic garden. When gas prices spiked I curtailed my trips. 

The IOS show was better this year than in recent past. But I do remember back in 2002 when we had 1100 plants entered for ribbon judging. I doubt we had half that this show. 

As to my pictures, my laptop is back in the shop for repairs again. This is the 4th trip back to the shop in 5 months. The last 3 trips were for the same issue. If they do not fix it right this time I will begin a complaint campaign and bad-mouth the brand. So far it has cost me nothing, so while it is inconvenient, it has not been costly. FOr the first 2 years I had been very happy with it, then the hinge broke for the screen. In repairing it they apparently cracked the mother board, a fine hairline crack that would open during heat stress, but fix itself for a while when moved or cool. Intermittent malfunctions are hard to diagnose and fix, so I have been patient about the first 3 trips into the shop. But I need the damn thing to run my business. So patience is wearing thin.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 23, 2009)

It was the first time in years I didn't go...I was sad about it all weekend, but my partner in crime couldn't make it either so the impetus just wasn't there. It's a great show though. Maybe next year.


----------

